# Hotpink & Purple Look



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

Tutorial! I THOUGHT i had enuf time..pfft'

I was getting ready for work and figured i would have enuf time to do a tutorial bt half way thru i realized i had only 20 mins to finish up n do my hair! aaacckk!! So i rushed.. sorry =[

Ok so first things first... apply your foundation, blah blah





here u can see me trying to coneal my panda eyes =]





blend..





prep ur lids





im using this lovely hotpink with shimmers frm RedEarth





3/4 of the lid.. (yea its messy bt we all do blending last)





oh btw i used this flat brush for it, and im using it for the purple now





purple frm my milani quad





this shade...





just dab on colour, let it be messy baby! =]





then i use my one n only mac brush #275 =D





pick up soem Smut from the Mac Intense eye palette





apply it in the crease like so





bleeennnddd





use a larger flat brush and pick up colour for your highlight





messyyyyyyyyyyyyy! blend.. blend blend =]





then take an angled or any small flat brush





and mixing liquid or water is fine really 





DAMPEN ur brush (nt soak it!) then i pick the purple again





and line my lower lashline





fill in my brows





then i use liquid liner AND pencil. i always line them in liquid liner and GO OVER in pencil later










curl those lashes..line your waterline and tonne of mascara!















blush! Mac pachykeen on my cheeks and the bodyshop blush as a highlight or to soften any harsh edges





this, my dear girls, is a cheap Bath&Body lipcrayon which is my new best friend =D





simply line your lips (since its a thick crayon, u dont get a mini perimeter arnd ur lips. its thick enough to cover most of your lips





super glossy/shimmery CLEAr gloss





dab dab dab onto the lips





n ur done =]
then u rush to go use the flat iron and do ur hair, change n camwhore for a few minutes before rushn out for work! =D








































ok sorryyy for flooding =x


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

Great tutorial. You are gorgeous!


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't wait to try this!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

*thanku dolls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 6, 2007)

gret tutorial your gorgeous and  we both have the same color contacts


----------



## Hilly (Aug 6, 2007)

Fantastic tut!! You are gorgeous!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 6, 2007)

Simply beautiful AND Great Tut!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

really appreciate it
thank u girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ladii unique:*grey from freshlook?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## aeryss (Aug 6, 2007)

another great tut


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 6, 2007)

Pretty!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 6, 2007)

colors are hot


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks awesome! These colors are beautiful on you!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

thanku guys so much


----------



## clamster (Aug 7, 2007)

looks aweeesommeee


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

thanku


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

you look beautiful! love the colours


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

thnks


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 7, 2007)

wow great tutorial, what brand is the bent spoolie (brow/masc brush) I've been trying to find one for ages!!


Thanks for the lovely look


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmm.. its actually frm this whole brush set i receieved when i joined my makeup artistry school =x


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow! You have amazing eyes & lashes. Gorgeous tut! Thanks


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

this is gorgeous lovely lady! thanks!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

i love ur eyebrows.They fit ur face 2 a T.Plus u did an amazing job


----------



## x3kh (Aug 9, 2007)

Wonderful.
Thanks.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 9, 2007)

thanku girls


----------



## lilt2487 (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome tut!!! I LOVE the look on you!! i was just wondering what concealer/foundation do you use!? my concealer always makes creases under my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yours looks amazing!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 10, 2007)

i use some foundation frm this brand called Grimas. it sells SFX makeup. the foundation matche effortlessly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the concealer is frm mac


----------



## rockchick22 (Aug 10, 2007)

Omg! i love your eyes. Colors are great. I can't wait to try this...doubtful it will look the same but I will try


----------



## Bey28 (Aug 10, 2007)

Your tuts are great and you're so PRETTY


----------



## sassychix (Aug 10, 2007)

*thanku dolls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rockchick22: *u never know doll! it might turn out even nicer!


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, another great tut.  Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 12, 2007)

thanku so much


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 12, 2007)

thanx sis you are gorgeous!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 12, 2007)

you're most welcome


----------

